# MMMMMMM LEEEEEEEEEECHES!



## cootkiller (Oct 23, 2002)

I posted this on the supporting members board but probably should have just posted it here.
I am planning to do some leech trapping this spring and am curius as to the best areas to concentrate on.
We have many mud bottom sloughs up on the pridelands and many have been full of water for 10 to 15 years. Where on these slough would be the best place to put the traps. I have researched a little bit and read that off shore weedlines is the best but when I lived up in Rolla the boys that trapped them in the Turtle mts put their traps right out in the middle.
Also, are sloughs that are semi-permanent worth even trying.

cootkiller


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Permanent sloughs, with a line of traps 20' apart down the middle of the slough. worked when we tried it a few years ago. used a canoe to check the traps once a week.

Bob


----------



## cootkiller (Oct 23, 2002)

Once a week?  
Some reports and info from some people that I know who have done it say they check them at least daily if not morning and evening.
Maybe I am being too optimistic.
cootkiller


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

:rollin: You wanna trap leaches???? Go to my inlaws :lol:


----------



## Chris Schulz (Sep 7, 2004)

well it depends on the amount of leeches in the pond, i would check them evry day for the firstbit of time. If there full everyday keep checking them but if not dont check them so often.


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

Do we have leeches in ND? do ND have many leeches? I have not swimming in water but once time in lake with my friend party but no leeches on us? I grew up in NY 34 years. any idea? :roll:


----------

